# Wading Christmas Bay



## redfish1974 (May 16, 2007)

Anyone waded Christmas Bay South shore line lately. I had a spot that I used to go to before Ike but have not been there lately.


----------



## fishinmagician01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I fish there all the time. The bait just came back into the bay. It should start heating up this month and next.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

I haven't fish there in a number of years and have been thinking about going back. I used to kayak there too. No longer own yak. The tri-bay area is shallow and seemed to be best on high tide. Is that your opinion? I could use input and thanks...


----------



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

This past weekend, chicken on a chain had the Flounder slamming. Trout were killing shrimp on top. Let me know if you are heading that way, Ill be heading down myself for the weekend.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm heading to wade the south shoreline in the morning.


----------



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

Give us a report when you get back Giggy, if you don't mind


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

Y'all driving down and wading or wading out of a boat?


----------

